# Engagement Ring Box



## LewisJP (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 
I am working on drawing out a plan for a ring box. I was wondering if anyone has any past experience in making engagement ring boxes. And looking for any tips or hints. Any type of help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks
LewisJP


----------



## Ancientwood (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello Lewis,

I don't have any past experience with making an engagement ring box, but I've got some ideas. Instead of building a small box what if you took a small piece of wood about 4" square, rounded all the edges and smoothed it out, and then cut it right down the center on the band saw. Then you could hand carve out a ring sized cavity in both halves, put a small hinge on one side, and you could have a cool little box made from one piece of wood! I bet it would close tight (if you were careful with your band saw cutting, and did a bit of sanding afterwards) and not only that, it would give it a cool look to have the grains match up so that when its closed it looks like a small chunk of wood. I think that would be easier too, than trying to build a small box with sides and all. If you wanted something real special, I'd cut it out of a piece of active grained Ancient Kauri 










Hope that my opinion helps!

Cedric
Ancientwood Ltd.
160 Madeline Island
La Pointe WI 54850
www.ancientwood.com


----------



## drwilson85 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Ancientwood, I just checked out your companies website. Just how much is that bigass table worth? Im curious though how much a chunk of that Ancient Kauri would cost. About a 4x4 chunk by 1" thick, that is a BEAUTIFUL species of wood.


----------



## gjhzyy (Oct 18, 2009)

I want to know how to deal with this problem.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Really?*



gjhzyy said:


> I want to know how to deal with this problem.


Really!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Really!



That goes for me too...really!


----------



## danR78 (Jan 15, 2010)

unless you are using box joints or dovetails, use at least 3/8 inch stock. smaller than that and glue won't be enough over the long haul


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*Lighted Ring Box*

At the young age of eighty six my mom has just recently got married. The wedding ring was in a lighted box, I guessing it had a small LED light ,when the lid was opened it turned on.Y`all should have heard those ladies "it`s got a light in it" It stole the show. They really didn`t care about the ring .They wanted to see that box light up....MC


----------

